# Rolling EMT onto the top of the wall.



## dbaryl (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm running a stick of 3/4 EMT along the top of the wall and need to roll it onto the top of that wall. Wondering if there's a better way than to offset up and then offset in.

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Don't over think this.

Just stay with mild offsets.

Then get're done.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kicks are your friend.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Like 99 says, kick it till it fits.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

joebanana said:


> Like 99 says, kick it till it fits.


Another option is offset & 90 rather than a back to back 90.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Like 99 says, kick it till it fits.


The old timers made gentle kicks in 1/2" by bending it across their knee...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> The old timers made gentle kicks in 1/2" by bending it across their knee...


I'm not that old!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm not that old!


Are you crippled  ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Over-thinking EMT bends ruins the pocketbook.

No-one is paying for artwork.

Until you've got bending skills down pat, it's all to the good to just slam out offsets.

No-one is going to bitch.

I've never seen more time wasted than the fellas trying to save time.

Anything beyond double offsets is going to look like trash until you've become a Master Bender.

At which point, you won't be posting bending queries here at Electrical Talk.

You'll just be smug and arrogant.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

1/2" EMT is like tin foil. It'll kink.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Are you crippled  ?




*YES and I'm very sensitive about it!*


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *YES and I'm very sensitive about it!*


Sorry, Mech


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Sorry, Mech


Thanks!


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Move your box.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> *YES and I'm very sensitive about it!*


Would you like some Midol?:vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Would you like some Midol?:vs_laugh:


Naw, thanks you can keep them in your purse!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Naw, thanks you can keep them in your purse!


It's a clutch, not a purse dammit


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> It's a clutch, not a purse dammit


If you say so!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> The old timers made gentle kicks in 1/2" by bending it across their knee...


I still do with above ceiling runs. The knee makes good sweeps.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

go for a three point offset. Piece o' cake.

Figure a regular offset to get yourself up above the top of the wall. When you go to bend your second angle, roll your conduit 90 degrees in the direction it needs to go to get over the wall. Make yourself the kick you need and feed your conduit through the bender. Roll your conduit inside the bender shoe until your original offset bend is in the same plane as the bend you are about to make (same as if you never kicked it). If you need to hit a specific distance back on top of the wall, the usual offset calculations should work still.

I haven't had to do that in a long while but it worked pretty good. Last time was running a bit of conduit for a card reader for parking garage. They had already notched out the concrete for us down the centerline of the island, had to run straight up the square column between the entrance and exit doors and tuck around the side of the column to pass through a roughly 1.5" gap in the roll door mechanisms before we could transition to sealtight.


----------



## muffintop (May 18, 2018)

Flex it if you can't pipe it!


But seriously it sounds like an offset up even with the top then and offset over would be your best bet.


----------



## Ty9121 (Jun 4, 2018)

you cant just kick an offset it would be the most demented looking pipe ever, you would send it out one way and it wouldn’t be able to touch the wall again unless you bent it again to bring it back in which would now be two bends and is another offset. 

You can kick 90s or any scenario that is just one single bend in a pipe is called a kick 

For your sake your best to just go up then over , you don’t have to make sharp offsets or make them close together . 

Making two 15 degree offsets for example and your only adding 60 degrees total of bends in your run .


----------

